
PS5 and Xbox Series X hardware specifications compared - partingshots
https://www.polygon.com/2020/3/31/21187430/ps5-xbox-series-x-specs-comparison-next-gen
======
ornornor
We’ve already seen it with the current gen I think: it’s not the more powerful
platform that wins, it’s the one with the best exclusives and Sony shredded MS
on that front for the current gen.

~~~
tracer4201
I care less about which system is more powerful in the absolute sense. I do
care more for which platform is a reasonable upgrade from its predecessor
given the $300-$400 price points to upgrade.

